# Civil aircraft shot down



## John A Silkstone (Feb 4, 2010)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/us_and_americas/article7014620.ece


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (Feb 5, 2010)

*Somebody royally screwed the pooch on this one!!!  The operatives involved need to be held accountable, as well as the trigger happy Peruvian fighter pilot.  The fact that they issued a warning on a military frequency to a civillian aircraft is sheer stupidity!!  They should have checked with the civillian air traffic controllers to verify that the target aircraft was indeed hostile.  The fact that they did not, and committed cold blooded murder on American Christian Missionaries is completely unacceptable!!*


----------

